# Cassie



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

a few more pics now ive worked out how to get them on!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

how sweet she is


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks...


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics Claire  they are lovely


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Lovely pics


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a gorgeous dog,,,,,,,,


----------



## hammy hamster (Dec 22, 2007)

ahhh he's lovely !


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

She certainly is a beautiful girl!

Ang x


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Great pics


----------



## Benson67 (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow, she is gorgeous! I'm amazed at how much you can see the German Shepherd influence in the Akita when comparing her to my Japanese! I love her huge ears and big, expressive eyes. She is beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh - she's absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

just found this old thread i cant believe how much she has grown, here are a few recent ones


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Lovely akita they always look so proud.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

She's a nice big dog, how old & whats she like around the kids


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Dingle said:


> She's a nice big dog, how old & whats she like around the kids


she is 13months now and is great with the children very loving and protective, can be clumsy tho especially with the smallest child but loves them lotsas ya can see in these pics,


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

lovely looking girl, 13 months she's still a baby herself & it's nice to see her growing up & learning along with the children...


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Dingle said:


> lovely looking girl, 13 months she's still a baby herself & it's nice to see her growing up & learning along with the children...


yeah it is she is really good, except when she ran off today  she did come back after 5 mins was in the bad books tho, ive been told she will carry on growing till she is 2 years old she is bloody big enough already


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

yeah about 22 months & then fill out...


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Dingle said:


> yeah about 22 months & then fill out...


i want another too lol, hoping to rescue an akita


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Hope you get one, but very brave rescueing while you have young kids, unless you truely know the full story...


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww she's gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Dingle said:


> Hope you get one, but very brave rescueing while you have young kids, unless you truely know the full story...


im waiting with an akita rescue but it could be sometime because we cant take any rescue akita older than 4months because of the kids, they do get puppies in but not very often then know we are interested n will be in touch when they get any they are a very good bunch Japanese Akita Welfare Trust sarah.so who pops on here now n then is involved in it all


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

bee112 said:


> aww she's gorgeous


thanks bee


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

that's great & it's nice to see folk doing their bit for the rescue's...


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Dingle said:


> that's great & it's nice to see folk doing their bit for the rescue's...


i'd have loads of dogs if i could be the OH has put his foot down lol, one more n thats it, we could go n buy one but i wanna rescue so will wait as long as it takes


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

omg i luv the one of her at the door lol...now thats enuff to scare intruders away.

the kids are gorgeous claire bless them, cassie obviously luvs them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> omg i luv the one of her at the door lol...now thats enuff to scare intruders away.
> 
> the kids are gorgeous claire bless them, cassie obviously luvs them.


thanks loe


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

lovely dog claire


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

emmar said:


> lovely dog claire


thanks emma


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

what a sweet little girl x


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks ColeosMummy


----------

